# New Onan p4500i cummins inverter generator



## Jake Mozz (Mar 28, 2020)

Its difficult to find good reviews on this generator or information being that it's pretty new. I know it's a relabeled Chinese made gen. But it's hard to believe that cummins just slapped thier name on a relabeled gen. Is it any better than the Westinghouse or pulsar? Thanks yall, new to the forum looking.for some help.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, it's only a 120V generator... If that's all you need, it may suffice; I'd go for a 240V capable unit every time, though...








Large 240V Inverter Generators


In the process of doing research for others, I've discovered that there are now over 1/2 dozen 240V inverter generators in the 5000W+ class: Honda EU7000is $4500 Yamaha EF6300iSDE $3400 Powerhorse 7500i $3000 AIMS GEN6600W240VS $2000 Briggs & Stratton Q6500 $1200 Sportsman...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## Jake Mozz (Mar 28, 2020)

tabora said:


> Well, it's only a 120V generator... If that's all you need, it may suffice; I'd go for a 240V capable unit every time, though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for a travel trailer I was just curious on these inverter generators theres multiple companys that make this same one. Did cummins just slap a sticker on this and try to sell it? Is it better then the Westinghouse or pulsar?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I assume that it is simply rebadged; it looks virtually identical to the other brands. The reviews looked to be 90+% positive (5 stars).


----------



## Jake Mozz (Mar 28, 2020)

I guess it cummins has some faith in it to give it a 3 year warranty. Thanks for the help. Hopefully we get more info on this thing


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well here is the site with data to look at
Onan P4500i Inverter Portable Generator | Cummins Inc.
98 lbs, 7.3 hp, 15 hrs run time @ 50%, ducar engine, has a radio remote, electric start, 3.4 gallons on fuel tank.
standard carb setup and requires a jet kit for altitude change.
$1050.00 price tag...
splash on the oil as far as lube... wish it had an oil pump and spin filter!!

I would like to have one in the shop on the test jig before spending a grand on it...
they say less than 3% dist...
not sure if this is a chonda or a Yamaha clone...
it looks a bit thirsty on fuel...
I wish it had fuel injection like the honda eu7000is...
then no jacking around for those who travel in rv's with jets when you change altitude...
it is in a good class of gen power... right in the middle..
wish it was tri fuel and injected and had a spin oil filter!!
then it would live up to the onan name...


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

If you're going to use it for RV use then one of your top priorities should be quiet operation 🤫.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I guess for me it would depend on the rv... if it was a toy hauler rv then the weight is not an issue as they have a ramp door in the rear..
you have to think if you are doing atv etc. if you get hurt while you are out playing can the wife load up the camp site??

I was reminded of this 3 weeks back. I took a bad fall.
still sore 3 weeks later.

most inverter units that have a closed case are ok quiet...
the honda eu7000is is super quiet out of the bunch..
with the better gx 390 engine and push button electric start.
it is a total win!!

now that onan is playing with inverters... I wish they would make an rv model!
and get the noise down like on the eu7000is.
a 7000 to 8000 watt gen set would run most of the modern rv units with both ac units on.
with all the other stuff on the rv's like house chargers etc.
the microwave is another heavy hitter on power...
but they now have inverter microwave units now that do better with the power.

the coach builders need to make a voting unit or priority power management module for the ac units and the microwave and the battery charger / 12 volt power supply.
then by heat / cool and priority settings generator management could be automatic.
this state of the art cool tech could be used on a smart house as well. then also for generator backup plans too.
as well as for all alternative power plans too. solar wind hydro and what ever is next generation in power generation.


----------



## chazz7106 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jake Mozz said:


> Its difficult to find good reviews on this generator or information being that it's pretty new. I know it's a relabeled Chinese made gen. But it's hard to believe that cummins just slapped thier name on a relabeled gen. Is it any better than the Westinghouse or pulsar? Thanks yall, new to the forum looking.for some help.





iowagold said:


> well here is the site with data to look at
> Onan P4500i Inverter Portable Generator | Cummins Inc.
> 98 lbs, 7.3 hp, 15 hrs run time @ 50%, ducar engine, has a radio remote, electric start, 3.4 gallons on fuel tank.
> standard carb setup and requires a jet kit for altitude change.
> ...


The Cummins Onan is a relabeled Westinghouse for $200 more.


----------

